# lets see your horses when you first got them!



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to see pictures of when you first got your horse.


here are mine. The day that Gidget was mine.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Awwww Gidget is adorable!!!

Heres Rodeo when I first got him


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh wow! He has changed sooo much!..In a good way! He is more manly and studdly....... <<is that a word??


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

oh...one more thing..love his pig tails


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Oh wow! He has changed sooo much!..In a good way! He is more manly and studdly....... <<is that a word??


LOL he has changed quite a bit!

These pics here were what was on his ad...have no idea what I liked about him so much ****





































He was 9months old in the ad pics.....how old was Gidget when you got her?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Okayy well here's Relana when I first got her! Wow she has filled out a lot since then!









And here's Relan!  And he has gotten so light!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

The day we brought Izzie home (it was raining, which is why there are no pictures outside lol)










































I forget how scrawny she looked when I got her!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

here i am jumping my new horse for the first time at his owner's house. This was Oct.2008.










Here he is at the our barn


















he looks soooo different here.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's Lacey when I first got her in 2008:













She was a FATTY! :lol:


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha love this thread


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is Romeo when I got him 3 years ago


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Well all my current horses were born & raised here this is the only one that wasn't,but she was from our old stud. We got as a yearling after her owner passed away & she needed a new home. Pics of her as a yearling first summer at our place & of her as a baby at her old owners.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Wonderful idea!! I've always wondered what the "original" ponies looked like. 
This is little baby Robbie!
He was a scruffy, ugly, four year old 15.1hh grey thing when I got him haha. Now he's my 16.2hh gorgeous hunter pony. 










He was SO dark..now he's white haha.



























First show after owning him for a week.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget was eight when I got her  She is now 10,going on 11...or something like that...I think thats right. I've had her for almost 2 yrs...within a few days it will be 2 yrs =D
Time sure does fly by.

Everyone's horses are darling. Love them! Always cool to see how horses transformed.

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I could only find on picture of whisks when we first got her. 
She was 2 here and i've had her for 9 years coming on 10.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

For my heart horse:
First picture I ever saw of her in 2002








After owning her for 6 months








She was "on loan" for about 4 years, and then I got her back last month. Here's our first ride back together last month. <3


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

(I meant to add this to the first post, but oh well)
My thoroughbred Evee the day I bought her


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My four latest.


----------



## Skyboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Here's some pics of my Sky! I've had him for 10weeks yesterday!  He's filled out a LOT since he first came home! He is 8 1/2yrs old, around 14hands, and just the sweetest, goofiest guy I know! 
I've been lurking on this site for a couple weeks now and figure this is as good an intro as any! So, hello, everyone, from Sky and me!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Hola, Skyboy!
He looks like fe found a good home with you!


----------



## cinnamon (Nov 24, 2011)

they r so cute


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Skyboy said:


> Here's some pics of my Sky! I've had him for 10weeks yesterday!  He's filled out a LOT since he first came home! He is 8 1/2yrs old, around 14hands, and just the sweetest, goofiest guy I know!
> I've been lurking on this site for a couple weeks now and figure this is as good an intro as any! So, hello, everyone, from Sky and me!


Nice to meet you!

Everyone here will be great help. I find this forum to be VERY educational and this is where I go EVERYDAY to learn more about horses and care. It has defiently raised my knowledge in horses(as well as other websites,books,and horsie friends) and I share information to others.


I hope you enjoy it here and hope to see more pictures of your boy. He is such a cutie. Arab?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

This will be fun. ^-^ My first horse was Moe, a 3 year old Pony of the Americas gelding. The first picture is of when we officially bought him and stacked him out on the lawn at my trainer's house. I think he is pretty ugly in this picture, but if you saw the picture of the first time I saw him.. You would think I have major problems. He had a winter coat and was butt high with a giant head and a giraffe neck. In the first picture he also has a big cut on his bum that looks like a spot, and a cut above his eyebrow. (Should have been some sort of a red flag for something, but my parents knew nothing about horses then.) The second picture is the latest picture of him being ridden on the trail. Well, actually making our own trail through the field. (My dad was too lazy to go all the way around, so we just cut through our field.) The third picture is of him just out in pasture more recently. 

Second horse was Sadie; my mom wanted a horse and so she got one. I told her in my trance of loving nothing but spots I wanted her to get a horse that wasn't solid brown. When we got her she was a obese chubbychubbypony. Now she is a healthy weight and does not have a cresty neck and random lumps of fat. I have trained her out of most of her pushyness and she knows to listen to me. She is a really good trail horse in the sense that she doesn't spook. But she is still needing alot of work on walking a straight line on the nice dirt path instead of the rocks.

Third horse was Gypsy. She free from my cousin and I had no idea what she looked like. I knew absolutely nothing about her and did not go with to get her. (I didn't even know if she was a mare or not.) I made fence in the pouring rain that day after sheering alpacas. Then I heard the little mare screaming in the trailer. All she did for weeks was trot around the pasture and get bullied by the other horses. Now she has our fourth horse to discipline and has lots of fun just being a horse. She is very timid around certain people; she needs more of a slow approach to trust you. (Most people just race up to her after I explain that. -.-) I persisted in getting her to trust me so I can do alot with her. She is twenty years old, plus she both rides and drives.

And last but not least number four! She was also a free horse, but the guy was really genuine. He is older and wanted her to go to someone who would train her and make use of her. She is ABC registered American Bashkir Curly, and I am going to try and register her ICHO aswell. She is going to be broke next spring/summer. She is also a chunker and we are working on it. Over winter I will be able to regulate their diets better and she will cut some pounds. Her first picture fairly ugly, but looking at her in the pasture she is so much more beautiful. The last picture is of Scarlet when she got out of our extra pasture that isn't electrofied.


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

This was the first day when I got Cayden.
















Our first ride together after I bought her.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Gidget said:


> Nice to meet you!
> 
> Everyone here will be great help. I find this forum to be VERY educational and this is where I go EVERYDAY to learn more about horses and care. It has defiently raised my knowledge in horses(as well as other websites,books,and horsie friends) and I share information to others.
> 
> ...


You bet! All four of those are purebreds.
I have lots of photo's of him kicking around here. 
His sire is coming home in a few weeks... Pretty excited!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Most of mine were born here. Here's Woodstock, he was sold as a weanling & I bought him back at 3 but here's little knothead














turned into this


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is gorgeous! Reminds alot of a King stallion I used to work with.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> He is gorgeous! Reminds alot of a King stallion I used to work with.


Thank you! He's by a grandson of Poco Dell and out of a gdaughter of Poco Pine/Continental King, the King lines are definitely in there


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thank you! He's by a grandson of Poco Dell and out of a gdaughter of Poco Pine/Continental King, the King lines are definitely in there


Awesome! That's what I love about King ( amoung my favourite Arabian Sires) they are very prepotent for passing on their phenotype. THAT'S a good sireline.
Is he still a stallion or is he gelded?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Double post....sorry!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Awesome! That's what I love about King ( amoung my favourite Arabian Sires) they are very prepotent for passing on their phenotype. THAT'S a good sireline.
> Is he still a stallion or is he gelded?


They definitely breed true. I've got some old photos of Poco Dell and if it weren't for the photo quality, they could be twins. 

Sadly, he's a gelding. Planned to keep him as a stud but we had an ugly wreck last fall. He went down in a hole that I couldn't see to his knee and we both flipped. He got the bad end of the deal with a soft tissue knee injury. I made the decision then to cut him since his riding/show future was uncertain. He is back in light riding now but still taking it nice & slow. I do have his sire that I've collected for my own use, hopefully get a nice colt in the next few years to keep for my next breeding prospect.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> They definitely breed true. I've got some old photos of Poco Dell and if it weren't for the photo quality, they could be twins.
> 
> Sadly, he's a gelding. Planned to keep him as a stud but we had an ugly wreck last fall. He went down in a hole that I couldn't see to his knee and we both flipped. He got the bad end of the deal with a soft tissue knee injury. I made the decision then to cut him since his riding/show future was uncertain. He is back in light riding now but still taking it nice & slow. I do have his sire that I've collected for my own use, hopefully get a nice colt in the next few years to keep for my next breeding prospect.


That's too bad. He knocks the heck out of some stallions conformation I've seen! Sure does make a pretty gelding though! 
Do you still have his dam? That's a cross I would try again.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> That's too bad. He knocks the heck out of some stallions conformation I've seen! Sure does make a pretty gelding though!
> Do you still have his dam? That's a cross I would try again.


Thanks so much! The plan is for him to be my daughter's all-arounder a few years and several thousand miles down the road. I do still have his dam, but she's getting up there in age and has earned her semi-retirement. She spends her days packing my 6 yo daughter around. Here's where it all started 50 some years ago. My grandpa (thankfully didn't listen to my grandma) and bought a black son of Poco Dell from Jimmy Randalls and started the family farm. 
This is Doc in his early 30s


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

30's?! He looks amazing for a Quarter Horse that old!! 
What balance and structure too! That is a yummy horse! :-D


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's Ginger the day I brought her home. This is my favorite picture of the two of us 










Here she is being all halter horsey.


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

There's Joker the first day I got him. Go to his ''page'' and read all about him! He's not skinny like he was in those pictures anymore by the way... (I hope those pictures work, lemme know if they don't)


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Raven the first week I had her. A nice bath and some pics. I got her in June of 2011. She needs some bulking up with muscles but I can't wait to compare her in a year.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

This is the original ad that I saw for my girl, Kiera next to her dam. She is probably about four months old in this pic, but she's not too far off from her mom in height lol.
















This is right when I went to go see her...she had never been de-wormed, and had only just started being handled. 








This is Kiera a month after I got her....and....
.








This is tonight. CLEARLY we have come a long way from her being nervous and upset at being handled by people. =) (I'll get some better pix, without me in them later this weekend lol)


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I wish Indie looked half as nice as these horses when I first got her! :rofl:










I always thought she was one heck of a fugly baby... that didn't stop me from falling in love with her 2 year old self, but I sure am glad she grew into this picture below LOL


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Riley*

Riley, my 4 month old Percheron. He is now almost 6 years old!! He was saved from the kill pen.He was a long legged boy with rain rot. This was about a week after we got him. And here is a pic of him now at 17.3h!!


----------

